# My PRO KIT & Summer 2010 Kit Bag



## NaturalSister19 (May 13, 2010)

Jennifer James Beauty's KIT & Summer 2010 Kit Bag:

KIT view 1.







KIT view 2.








KIT view 3.








KIT view 4. Locked & ready to load!








...and it all fits in this 18" w, 16" h, 12" deep Ghibli of Italy Leather Bag.







For travel, I breeze through airport security (I put scissors, tweezers & liquids in checked bag) & there is still room for my wallet, passport, mobile phone, personal cosmetic bag, bottled water...

Headed for NYC this weekend for The Make Up Show!


----------



## Choupinette28 (May 13, 2010)

Love your collection


----------



## blusherie (May 13, 2010)

I can't believe all that stuff fits in that bag!! Great kit!


----------



## Senoj (May 13, 2010)

Love the collection!


----------



## solamente (May 13, 2010)

sweeeeet!


----------



## Susanne (May 13, 2010)

Thanks for sharing! I love watching collections.


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 13, 2010)

Im loving the bag and the fact that everything fits neatly in it.


----------



## thecutestkitti (May 13, 2010)

Are by chance the stick foundations Black Opal?
Have a lovely time at the show!
=)


----------



## NaturalSister19 (May 13, 2010)

They sure are Black Opal! I live by them. I actually had a fun afternoon today around the subject of Black Opal Foundation.

Make Up Artist Extraordinaire Sam Fine tweeted that he did Vanessa Williams for 'The View' today. So someone asked what kind of foundation did he use on her.

So I chimed in with Khalahari Sand mixed with a bit of Truly Topaz #BlackOpal.

Then he retweeted to me:

I LOVE U!!! And a bit of Fashion Fair Copper Glow for warmth! RT @JenJamesBeauty: Khalahari Sand mixed with a bit of Truly Topaz? #BlackOpal


...the whole exchange here:

SAM FINE - Just finished Vanessa Williams makeup for The  View... She's co-hosting and performing! Tune in!!!                        about 9 hours ago   via Echofon 

MARYEEB - @SamFineBeauty  she looks amazing what concealer do you use for Miss Williams?                        about 9 hours ago   via web        in reply  to SamFineBeauty

SAM FINE - Dermablend!! RT @maryeeb: She looks  amazing what concealer do you use for Miss Williams?                        about 8 hours ago   via Echofon 

ARTYSTRY - @Samfinebeauty..and  what foundation?                        about 8 hours ago   via txt 

SAM FINE - Take a guess!!! RT @Artystry: ...and  what foundation?                        about 8 hours ago   via Echofon 

ARTYSTRY - @SamFineBeauty....hmm  Black Opal?                        about 7 hours ago   via Echofon

SAM FINE - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)) RT @Artystry ....hmm  Black Opal?                        about 7 hours ago   via Echofon

JENJAMESBEAUTY -   . Khalahari Sand mixed with a tiny bit of Truly Topaz? #BlackOpal      about 8 hours ago   via Twee in reply  to SamFineBeauty 

SAM FINE - I LOVE U!!! And a bit of Fashion Fair Copper Glow  for warmth! RT @JenJamesBeauty:  Khalahari Sand mixed with a bit of Truly Topaz? #BlackOpal      about 7 hours ago   via Echofon

*If you are not already, you should follow @SamFineBeauty on Twitter. He is very generous & answers tons of questions about makeup. A true gentleman. He has a brilliant DVD on sale now too!
http://www.SamFine.com* 
Thanks for the comments guys!


----------



## miamialli (May 14, 2010)

i love your collection and your organization!


----------



## phatkat (May 16, 2010)

very nice collection.. but the bag... smh.. i loooove the bag


----------



## lenchen (May 19, 2010)

loving the kit!


----------



## Stephy171 (May 19, 2010)

thats an awesome collection i dont know how the heck you fit all of that stuff in there!


----------



## bkgirl03 (May 19, 2010)

Beautiful Bag!


----------



## ktbeta (May 25, 2010)

Love that you can look stylish while hauling your kit around! Great idea.


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jun 1, 2010)

love ur collection


----------



## BabyGirlB (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks for posting! this gave me some ideas for packing my own kit.


----------



## chihullomac (Jun 2, 2010)

Wonderful, ideas...Thanks a bunch!!!


----------



## DollyGirl92 (Jun 3, 2010)

I love looking at collections...it's so cool it all fits in that bag too!


----------



## chynegal (Jun 4, 2010)

where did u get that pallett from that is to the right of the pigments?


----------



## Bjarka (Jun 4, 2010)

Vey impressive


----------



## munchkin86 (Jun 5, 2010)

awesome collection!!!


----------

